# Loss of Hatches



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm doing some personal research of aquatic insects on a local water. The research is out of curiosity of what seems to be lost or waning hatches over the last 5 years. I'm not a professional so this is purely speculative and observation driven. Your speculation and observations are accepted.

This particular water used to have a great stonefly (salmonfly) hatch every late spring. Even when the water was not fishable because of run-off, I could still find the remnants of the nymphal shucks on rocks and bridge abutments. I look for the bugs every year and for the last 5 years have not seen the bugs or remnants of the shucks. I plan to seine the river soon to look for nymphs.

Also, BWO hatches were very prolific in the past. Spring BWO adults were in the 16 hook size. They could be seen floating down the river, fluttering around, mating, and laying eggs. The fish would really work this hatch in the early spring before run-off. The last few years the hatch has been very poor. Same for the fall BWO hatch. 

Summer caddis hatches and evening rising has also dropped off.

Long story short: the bugs just don't seem to be there like years past. 

The trout have always been overabundant--so on the small and skinny side for year class. This year they seem to be even snakier. 

The water seems to be warmer too. Wet wading was rather stimulating on the legs and feet, now it seems to be more comfortable.

I guess these are my questions:
1) Do aquatic insects go in cycles of abundance, then less abundance in periods of years? I personally haven't noticed it until the last five years.
2) If the water is getting warmer or more polluted can whole species of aquatic insects die-off and disappear? (I think I know the answer, but still asking.)
3) If this is happening, is it reversible somehow or do we just have to go where mother nature takes us?


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> I'm doing some personal research of aquatic insects on a local water. The research is out of curiosity of what seems to be lost or waning hatches over the last 5 years. I'm not a professional so this is purely speculative and observation driven. Your speculation and observations are accepted.
> 
> This particular water used to have a great stonefly (salmonfly) hatch every late spring. Even when the water was not fishable because of run-off, I could still find the remnants of the nymphal shucks on rocks and bridge abutments. I look for the bugs every year and for the last 5 years have not seen the bugs or remnants of the shucks. I plan to seine the river soon to look for nymphs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Did the river in question flood and scour the bottom? That can change the aquatic insect population for a period of time. 

The Lopro changed after this springs high flows. No lost hatches that I could see but it was different and even the rocks are more slippery this year.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's no big secret water. It's the Ogden River. It seems most years they have high releases in the spring. This year may have been a little higher but not that much more than what I've seen in the past.

I've just got to get over there and look for the nymphs.

My fishing partner and I look for the stoneflies every year and check daily within about a 30 day period. We are not even seeing nymphal shucks where we usually see them. Maybe the hatch happened and then the high releases cleaned all the shucks downstream? I have not seen an adult bug for 5 years.

Anyone else seeing them?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't fished there. However a buddy reported to me this summer that the area he fished in Ogden canyon seemed to have little bug or fish activity. Might have been a coincidence might be related to your observations.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Same thing is happening on the Henry's fork. Not necessary salmon flies but gray drakes, green drakes, and flavs don't seem to be there in numbers like they use to.


----------

